# Greatest Movies Ever Made (So Far )



## Lolz (Dec 30, 2009)

In No Order what so Ever

The Shawshank Redemption (1994) 
My Rating 9.9/10 

Why: Its a Classic Like Titanic except without the large amount of drama.  Must  See this movie 


The Dark Knight (2008) 
My Rating 9.7/10  

Why: no Words explain.  Must See this movie  



Gran Torino (2008)  
My Rating  8.7/10

Why: watch the movie  



The Matrix (1999) 
My Rating 8.7/10 



Why: Another Classic from the 90's   




Terminator 2: Judgment Day (1991) 
My Rating 8.5/10  


Why: Great Action Movie








Avatar (2009) 
My Rating 8.8 


Why: Great Special Effects 










Thats it for now. I'm not going in-depth for these movies or any others


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 30, 2009)

The first Matrix was excellent, as was Gran Tarino.

The original King Kong is a classic (1933, black and white). It's easy to laugh at but it was quite a feat for the time. I still laugh at it, though.

Also, The Godfather anyone? The first one was good, I didn't like the second or third one.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Dec 30, 2009)

Doctor Zhivago
Lawrence of Arabia
The Longest Day
A Bridge Too Far
Lord of the Rings

Just a few of the films I always pick.


----------



## MarkDarkness (Dec 30, 2009)

The Count of Monte Cristo. One movie to rule them all and in darkness bind them.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Dec 30, 2009)

Saving Private Ryan
Ed Wood
Citizen Kane
Brasil


----------



## Youkai (Dec 30, 2009)

well except matrix, terminator, king kong, and count of montecristo i know none of those movies mentioned here XD

i preffer things like Corpse Bride, Nightmare before Christmas and  Sweeney Todd  from Tim Burton.

and than asian movies like Ping Pong from Fumihiko Sori ...


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Dec 30, 2009)

the first matirx was really great, the sequels are bad shit', didn't see the third part until the end:.
what about modern takes like; 
butterfly effect, 
lucky number slevin, 
the 6th sense
room 1408
v like vendetta

oh not forgetting ong bak 2, bad story, but action on mass, delicious


----------



## zeromac (Dec 30, 2009)

Sherlock Holmes (the new one)
I saw it yesterday and i think it is one of the best movies EVA


----------



## gisel213 (Dec 30, 2009)

Brokeback Mountain it says so on the back of the box one of the Greatest Love Story movies of all time...

Nothin like a ranch hand and a rodeo cowboy meetin in the summer of 1969 and "quote the box again"
forging a life long connection.....


----------



## MarkDarkness (Dec 30, 2009)

zeromac said:
			
		

> Sherlock Holmes (the new one)
> I saw it yesterday and i think it is one of the best movies EVA


Please tell me that my sarcasm detector just failed to catch your irony.


----------



## Westside (Dec 30, 2009)

Rambo IV
The most underrated movie of the century, no bullshit, gets to the point.


----------



## PHALLIUS (Dec 30, 2009)

Star Wars 4- The one from 1977

Indiana Jones 1

Conan the Barbarian

Excalbiur

Casino

Goodfellas

Napoleon Dynamite

Lord of the Rings (all of 'em)


----------



## MarkDarkness (Dec 30, 2009)

PHALLIUS said:
			
		

> Napoleon Dynamite


NapoDy is genius. Vote for Pedro FTW. (I wear my shirt at least once a month)


----------



## playallday (Dec 30, 2009)

Black Hawk Down. That was the best movie I've ever seen.


----------



## updowners (Dec 30, 2009)

.


----------



## anaxs (Dec 30, 2009)

i have to say gran tarino and the matrix trilogy was awesome and still is
avatar was pretty good too from my personal experience


----------



## Tsukyndale (Dec 30, 2009)

updowners said:
			
		

> Anyone else like Slumdog Millionare?


Myself, and the entire academy~

My personal favourite movie ever has been Little Miss Sunshine!  It's suuuuuuch a cute story.


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Dec 30, 2009)

Star Wars - Old Trilogy 4,5,6
SpaceBalls
Back to the Future Trilogy
Matrix 1
TTGL:The lights in the sky are stars


----------

